# Thank you Canada



## Yukon

Our Canada is a beautiful country at any time of the year, but is particularly breathtaking in the fall when the Thanksgiving celebration occurs.  In autumn, leaves turn spectacular colours  - red, orange, yellow and brown and fall to the earth as trees prepare for winter.  The leaves are so brilliant as to appear almost neon in colour!  Children love to make leaf piles and jump in them. The air is cool and crisp.  Everything seems sharper and clearer.  

Our Canadian Thanksgiving is held the second Monday in October, unlike the American Thanksgiving, which falls in November (is just an excuse to watch Football games).  Some people believe this is because Canada, being farther north, has an earlier harvest. Others think that having Thanksgiving in November interfered with Canadian Remembrance Day, a day set apart each year on November 11th to remember those who died in wars.  At any rate, deciding to have Thanksgiving in October when the weather is still warm enough for Canadians to enjoy the outdoors was a great idea!

Thanksgiving in Canada provides an opportunity for Canadians to give thanks for having the good fortune to live in a bountiful, free country, and to celebrate that day by feasting with family and friends.  

*Thank you Canada !*


----------



## Mr. H.

Happy Thanksgiving, ay.


----------



## Said1

Happy Thanksgiving, Yukon. Hope you get the wishbone, asshole.


----------



## xotoxi

Yukon said:


> Our Canadian Thanksgiving is held the second Monday in October, unlike the American Thanksgiving, which falls in November (is just an excuse to watch Football games).


 
I generally celebrate Canadian Thanksgiving watching Monday Night Football.


----------



## Modbert

I would be thankful too every year to be not thrown in jail if I were you Yukon.


----------



## Toro

Do you know why Canadians have Thanksgiving?  Because America has Thanksgiving and Canadians wanted a holiday in October, so they made one and called it "Thanksgiving" like the Americans without all the pilgrims and stuff.

True story.


----------



## xotoxi

Toro said:


> Do you know why Canadians have Thanksgiving? Because America has Thanksgiving and Canadians wanted a holiday in October, so they made one and called it "Thanksgiving" like the Americans without all the pilgrims and stuff.
> 
> True story.


 
Instead of calling it "Canadian Thanksgiving", they should have called it "Thanksgiving, eh?".


----------



## Diuretic

Hmmmmm - Mrs D who has just this day flown out of Melbourne on her way to TO for a few weeks told me it can be rather unpleasant this time of year.  I hope the weather there is good for her though.  She's not fond of rain but likes the snow (although it's too early for snow at this time I have been advised.  I'd love to see a proper autumn with trees changing foliage colour and all.


----------



## AllieBaba

Thank you Canada, for providing a real country with a park to hang out in when we're bored.


----------



## AllieBaba

Oh. And the mounties. Gotta love the mounties.


----------



## Si modo

Diuretic said:


> Hmmmmm - Mrs D who has just this day flown out of Melbourne on her way to TO for a few weeks told me it can be rather unpleasant this time of year.  I hope the weather there is good for her though.  She's not fond of rain but likes the snow (although it's too early for snow at this time I have been advised.  I'd love to see a proper autumn with trees changing foliage colour and all.


It snowed in the Twin Cities this morning, not too much farther north.


----------



## Diuretic

AllieBaba said:


> Oh. And the mounties. Gotta love the mounties.



Interesting that I think only two countries in the world have police as a sort of national icon - RCMP in Canada and the Brit police (generic form).


----------



## Si modo

Diuretic said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. And the mounties. Gotta love the mounties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that I think only two countries in the world have police as a sort of national icon - RCMP in Canada and the Brit police (generic form).
Click to expand...

Too many of us watched Dudley Doright as kids.


----------



## Mr. H.

Toro said:


> Do you know why Canadians have Thanksgiving?  Because America has Thanksgiving and Canadians wanted a holiday in October, so they made one and called it "Thanksgiving" like the Americans without all the pilgrims and stuff.
> 
> True story.



Let's trade them Halloween and get Thanksgiving back. I got some candy from last year- I'll throw that in to sweeten the pot.


----------



## Diuretic

Si modo said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm - Mrs D who has just this day flown out of Melbourne on her way to TO for a few weeks told me it can be rather unpleasant this time of year.  I hope the weather there is good for her though.  She's not fond of rain but likes the snow (although it's too early for snow at this time I have been advised.  I'd love to see a proper autumn with trees changing foliage colour and all.
> 
> 
> 
> It snowed in the Twin Cities this morning, not too much farther north.
Click to expand...


I've got a cousin in Edina, must see how she and her family are going.  
That would be a fairly early snow?  Could be a rough winter in the frozen north!


----------



## Diuretic

Mr. H. said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know why Canadians have Thanksgiving?  Because America has Thanksgiving and Canadians wanted a holiday in October, so they made one and called it "Thanksgiving" like the Americans without all the pilgrims and stuff.
> 
> True story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's trade them Halloween and get Thanksgiving back. I got some candy from last year- I'll throw that in to sweeten the pot.
Click to expand...


You might have to take the Maple Leaf off theirs though


----------



## Mr. H.

Diuretic said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know why Canadians have Thanksgiving?  Because America has Thanksgiving and Canadians wanted a holiday in October, so they made one and called it "Thanksgiving" like the Americans without all the pilgrims and stuff.
> 
> True story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's trade them Halloween and get Thanksgiving back. I got some candy from last year- I'll throw that in to sweeten the pot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might have to take the Maple Leaf off theirs though
Click to expand...


Bullshit. I'm keepin' this baby.


----------



## Diuretic

Mr. H. said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's trade them Halloween and get Thanksgiving back. I got some candy from last year- I'll throw that in to sweeten the pot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might have to take the Maple Leaf off theirs though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. I'm keepin' this baby.
Click to expand...


Good idea!  I sort of thought Canada's Thanksgiving might have a Maple Leaf on it a bit like the one they have on their McDonald's


----------



## Mr. H.

Can you still get the McDonald's spoon-shaped coffee stirs in Canada? They were outlawed in the U.S. years ago.


----------



## Said1

I think so. They're great for snorting cocaine, too. Not that I would know.


----------



## AllieBaba

Thank you, Canada, for not requiring prescriptions for codeine, hydrocodone and various and assorted other drugs....


----------



## Toro

You need a prescription for naproxen though.  

If I lived in Canada, I'd be going over the border when I needed naproxen.  That's my happy drug.


----------



## Said1

I'm in love with the happy pills, made out of pot. My iritis was acting up really bad the other day, so I tried one that was offered to me. Laughed for an hour solid - even talked to the black towel on the floor, - out of the corner of my eye, it looked like the cat.


----------



## Yukon

I give thanks for Medicare !


----------



## California Girl

This is a timely reminder that Americans everywhere should also celebrate Thanksgiving, and give thanks that we were not born in Canada.


----------



## Diuretic

California Girl said:


> This is a timely reminder that Americans everywhere should also celebrate Thanksgiving, and give thanks that we were not born in Canada.



Of course.  If you were born in Canada you'd be Canadians. 

And you'd be BC Girl


----------



## California Girl

Diuretic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a timely reminder that Americans everywhere should also celebrate Thanksgiving, and give thanks that we were not born in Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  If you were born in Canada you'd be Canadians.
> 
> And you'd be BC Girl
Click to expand...


LOL. Another reason to be thankful! 

*Kneels..... "Thank You Jesus. Praise the Lord - and pass the ammunition (just in case them pesky Canadians come sneaking across the border)*


----------



## Diuretic

California Girl said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a timely reminder that Americans everywhere should also celebrate Thanksgiving, and give thanks that we were not born in Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  If you were born in Canada you'd be Canadians.
> 
> And you'd be BC Girl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. Another reason to be thankful!
> 
> *Kneels..... "Thank You Jesus. Praise the Lord - and pass the ammunition (just in case them pesky Canadians come sneaking across the border)*
Click to expand...


I don't think they'll be sneaking, more like driving up in trucks ready to do some shopping


----------



## Said1

California Girl said:


> This is a timely reminder that Americans everywhere should also celebrate Thanksgiving, and give thanks that we were not born in Canada.



I thought blond didn't mean stupid?


----------



## California Girl

Said1 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a timely reminder that Americans everywhere should also celebrate Thanksgiving, and give thanks that we were not born in Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought blond didn't mean stupid?
Click to expand...


Only in America.


----------



## Yukon

Americans make such a big deal about Thanksgiving simply because in the "new" USA it is almost illegal to celebrate Christmas - Americans must submit to the will of the minority (Jew, Muslim, Hindu, etc. etc) How pathetic they are......................


----------



## Diuretic

Yukon said:


> Americans make such a big deal about Thanksgiving simply because in the "new" USA it is almost illegal to celebrate Christmas - Americans must submit to the will of the minority (Jew, Muslim, Hindu, etc. etc) How pathetic they are......................



That must be the reason for all the public holidays during - for example - Yom Kippur, Ramadan and Diwali and the rest.


----------



## Yukon

Americans have devolved into a cowardly people. People who have relinquished their heritage, who long for past glories, who praise the lonney right-wing zealots. Sad people, pathetic people, people who are laughed at everywhere. 

The brave, white men who fought and died to give Americans freedom did so in vain for today the Negro is the god of the American people, the Negro rules them. How sad..................


----------



## noose4




----------



## Toro

If you're a Canadian male, you know what this means.

[youtube]XWwN9kHnsKI[/youtube]

"Henderson has scored for Canada!"


----------



## Toro

And of course

[youtube]k1GBuVy7Jf4[/youtube]


----------



## Yukon

The '72 Summit Series were the greatest moments in sporting history.


----------



## noose4

Yukon said:


> The '72 Summit Series were the greatest moments in sporting history.



not hardly 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTev5pSuYLk]YouTube - 1980 Miracle On Ice[/ame]


----------



## Yukon

Your so-called "miracle on-ice" was laughable. The best players in the world were, are, and always will be CANADIAN and in 1980 we did not, repeat DID NOT, utilize our best players. You are so pathetic. The only thing Americans are the best at is OBESITY.


----------



## noose4

Yukon said:


> Your so-called "miracle on-ice" was laughable. The best players in the world were, are, and always will be CANADIAN and in 1980 we did not, repeat DID NOT, utilize our best players. You are so pathetic. The only thing Americans are the best at is OBESITY.



 in 1979, the same soviets defeated the nhl all stars 2 out of 3 games in the challenge cup where in the final game they shellacked the all stars(mostly canadians) 6-0


----------



## Yukon

Thats correct.


----------



## driveby

Yukon said:


> Americans have devolved into a cowardly people. People who have relinquished their heritage, who long for past glories, who praise the lonney right-wing zealots. Sad people, pathetic people, people who are laughed at everywhere.
> 
> The brave, white men who fought and died to give Americans freedom did so in vain for today the Negro is the god of the American people, the Negro rules them. How sad..................




The " negro " as you call them, some are our friends, neighbors, co-workers and countrymen. None are rulers, although some say Obama wants to be, but that's because he's a statist asshole, not because he's black......

So eat a dick Dudley Dooright .........


----------



## Yukon

Driveby,

You are Governed by a *Negro,* your Supreme Commander is a *NEGRO.* The *NEGRO* is the ultimate "boss-man" in the US of A.


----------



## driveby

Yukon said:


> Driveby,
> 
> You are Governed by a *Negro,* your Supreme Commander is a *NEGRO.* The *NEGRO* is the ultimate "boss-man" in the US of A.



And wants to change the country because of his beliefs, not because he's black, moron.....

So what's your stupid point ?


----------



## Polk

... for being America's hat?


----------



## Toro

Polk said:


> ... for being America's hat?



"Canada is like living in a loft over a really great party. 'Hey, can we come too?' "

- Robin Williams


----------



## Toro

noose4 said:


> Yukon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The '72 Summit Series were the greatest moments in sporting history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not hardly
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTev5pSuYLk]YouTube - 1980 Miracle On Ice[/ame]
Click to expand...


One of the greatest upsets in sports history, IMHO.


----------



## Yukon

I got my *Swine Flu *injection this morning. *It was FREE. * I understand that those in the *U* nited *S *nakes of *A* merica can't even get it unless they pay big bucks for it. Oh, well.................


----------



## Harry Dresden

xotoxi said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know why Canadians have Thanksgiving? Because America has Thanksgiving and Canadians wanted a holiday in October, so they made one and called it "Thanksgiving" like the Americans without all the pilgrims and stuff.
> 
> True story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of calling it "Canadian Thanksgiving", they should have called it "Thanksgiving, eh?".
Click to expand...


----------



## JW Frogen

Yukon said:


> I got my *Swine Flu *injection this morning. *It was FREE. * I understand that those in the *U* nited *S *nakes of *A* merica can't even get it unless they pay big bucks for it. Oh, well.................




I thought Allah would protect you?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Yukon said:


> I got my *Swine Flu *injection this morning. *It was FREE. * I understand that those in the *U* nited *S *nakes of *A* merica can't even get it unless they pay big bucks for it. Oh, well.................



if you call free or $25.00 ...BIG BUCKS....then i guess your as stupid as advertised....and i see that Canada uses a vaccine developed in another country....why?.....whats wrong with your countries medical industry?.....


----------



## Yukon

Harry Dresden said:


> Yukon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my *Swine Flu *injection this morning. *It was FREE. * I understand that those in the *U* nited *S *nakes of *A* merica can't even get it unless they pay big bucks for it. Oh, well.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you call free or $25.00 ...BIG BUCKS....then i guess your as stupid as advertised....and i see that Canada uses a vaccine developed in another country....why?.....whats wrong with your countries medical industry?.....
Click to expand...



We use the sanme vaccine as do Americans in fact we sell it to your government. You are so naive my son. Stupidity is the birthright of every American. I suppose 25.00 just about pays us for making it for you.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Yukon said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yukon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my *Swine Flu *injection this morning. *It was FREE. * I understand that those in the *U* nited *S *nakes of *A* merica can't even get it unless they pay big bucks for it. Oh, well.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you call free or $25.00 ...BIG BUCKS....then i guess your as stupid as advertised....and i see that Canada uses a vaccine developed in another country....why?.....whats wrong with your countries medical industry?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We use the sanme vaccine as do Americans* in fact we sell it to your government*. You are so naive my son. Stupidity is the birthright of every American. I suppose 25.00 just about pays us for making it for you.
Click to expand...


you do not you dumbass...galaxosmithkline makes it a UK co....of which they have a bunch of labs in the US ....your so lame you dont even know  what they injected in your scrawny body.... stupid dipshit....


----------



## Yukon

I really don't give a sh*t who makes it - it's FREE !


----------

